# Formby GC. Sun' 13th. 1 Space.



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

*Formby GC. Sun' March 13th. 1 Space.*

Would anyone fancy a making up a fourball at Formby on Sunday March 13th With Junior, Huds and Myself?
Teetime is 10:48 and the cost is Â£55  :fore:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm guessing it's March ?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing it's March ?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:.
I really need to start reading my posts before sending. I must get about one in 3 right.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll have it mate let me know who I owe the dosh too.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2016)

And when stuey drops out last min, I'll take his spot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			:thup:.
I really need to start reading my posts before sending. I must get about one in 3 right.
		
Click to expand...



No probs - enjoy


----------



## Junior (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: Formby GC. Sun' March 13th. 1 Space.*



Qwerty said:



			Would anyone fancy a making up a fourball at Formby on Sunday March 13th With Junior, Huds and Myself?
Teetime is 10:48 and the cost is Â£55  :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Id forgot about this!!! You have just made my day......


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll have it mate let me know who I owe the dosh too.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Stu!  I'll send you my details :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: Formby GC. Sun' March 13th. 1 Space.*



Junior said:



			Id forgot about this!!! You have just made my day......
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't come on here I'd probably forget that I actually play Golf, Its been that long since I hit a ball.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Nice one Stu!  I'll send you my details :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you straight at Royal Fleetwood this Sunday  mate if that's ok.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll see you straight at Royal Fleetwood this Sunday  mate if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anyone at Royal Fleetshite that can pick up those Mizzy irons from Stu? Happy to meet halfway.. Gonna stick them on here with a load of other stuff next week...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Is there anyone at Royal Fleetshite that can pick up those Mizzy irons from Stu? Happy to meet halfway.. Gonna stick them on here with a load of other stuff next week...
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna call you later mate, I'll drop them at yours enroute Sunday morning if thats ok?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I was gonna call you later mate, I'll drop them at yours enroute Sunday morning if thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be a problem, but depends on the time and if the boy has a football match.. I'll be at work so you'll have to leave them with the better half.. Try not to put too much flirt on her though.. I'm not sure I can live up to the legendary Stuey charm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Shouldn't be a problem, but depends on the time and if the boy has a football match.. I'll be at work so you'll have to leave them with the better half.. Try not to put too much flirt on her though.. I'm not sure I can live up to the legendary Stuey charm 

Click to expand...

Be careful mate, Clare has still got some knickers missing from when he come round.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll see you straight at Royal Fleetwood this Sunday  mate if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Stu :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Is there anyone at Royal Fleetshite that can pick up those Mizzy irons from Stu?
		
Click to expand...

 And here's me thinking you loved the course


----------

